# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Cận cảnh nhà hàng lơ lững giữa bầu trời Bỉ

## Bảo Huyền

Không phải ai cũng được chào đón tại Dinner In The Sky ( Bỉ ) - Một trong những nhà hàng kỳ lạ nhất thế giới với những bữa ăn lơ lửng ở độ cao 50 mét so với mặt đất.
Nhà hàng này chỉ phù hợp với những người thích cảm giác mạnh bởi nó sở hữu độ cao không phải ai cũng muốn thử. Thực chất, Dinner In The Sky chỉ có một chiếc bàn lớn được thiết kế đặc biệt để một chiếc cần trục lớn đưa lên trên không trung cùng với đầu bếp và các món ăn sành điệu. Vừa ăn, thực khách vừa được chu du trên không trung để ngắm nhìn thành phố từ trên cao.

----------


## hienplus0612

Những điểm đến thú vị quá !

----------


## kohan

Thú vị nhỉ. Ngồi lên đấy cũng thấy chóng mặt chứ đừng nói ăn hí hí

----------

